# Twilight Sparkle



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Pipsqueak Paddocks Miniature Horse Haven Society is a rehabilitation and rehoming centre for Miniature Horses in BC, Canada. We have taken in well over 100 Miniature Horses and small ponies so far. http://www.PipsqueakPaddocks.com

Cam Link: http://www.marestare...alias=pipsqueak

Well... since Rainbow Dash has fiiiiinally foaled out, it's time for her sister, Twilight Sparkle to be in the spotlight!

Twilight is around seven years old and came to us on New Year's Day with her last year's foal at foot. We took in the entire herd of seven, plus the two stallions earlier in the fall. They were all just running together, so there is not breeding dates, but we do have the birthdate of her filly last year, which would put her due anytime from now on.

Twilight is an experienced mother, likely having a foal every year since she was 2. We expect that she'll have all of the normal signs, but will of course be watching her carefully, just in case. She does have a home waiting for her, a lovely family that will be Adopting her with her foal. The new barn will be ready in June, so that should be perfect timing!

Twilight took one look at Dash's foal and decided that she'd like one too, so started to bag up. Still minor, but I thought I should get her on cam and used to being in at night etc. She'll be moved to the foaling stall after Rainbow Dash and Sky Wishes go to their new home in a couple of weeks.

Twilight is a solid chestnut, but could carry the silver gene from her sire. The senior stallion at the time of Twilight's breeding was Diamond Jubilee, a deep bay with a star. http://www.Pipsqueak.../DiamondJubilee

You can see more pictures of Twilight Sparkle here: http://www.Pipsqueak...TwilightSparkle


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh that is such a beautiful picture of Sparkle meeting her new niece!

I will be watching with interest to see what she herself produces. Can we have the approx foaling date - how soon will Sky Wishes have a little cousin?


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Her last-year's filly's birthdate puts her due anytime from this point on. She's just started bagging up though, so I would expect mid-May at the earliest... but you never know.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2012)

Roll on mid May!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the Nursery Twilight Sparkle



Us Aunties will willingly watch you


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Jun 9, 2012)

Could be tonight!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks! She's up again now and behaving all normal... but a little while ago I had about 10 calls and texts in a half hour span. She may have been psyching everyone out though! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jun 9, 2012)

Sending prayers for a safe foaling when she goes.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2012)

Minis, love to keep us guessing


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2012)

Just checked on her and no baby!! She looks huge though and not very comfortable, poor girl. Hopefully tonight?


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Jun 9, 2012)

Hopefully!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2012)

Hoping for a new little baby tonight for you - she's resting quietly at the moment.


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2012)

still resting quietly... p.s love her stable hehe soooo cute!! gosh I sure hope she doesn't decide to foal where she is right now... we wouldn't be able to see a thing LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2012)

She's just standing in her stable snoozing quietly, bless her. Looking very relaxed and contented - I'm sure you would be more relaxed and contented if she showed you her new baby though! LOL!!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Jun 13, 2012)

LOL Yes indeed!


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

all quiet grazing her stable at 1:47am


----------



## Eagle (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Twilight's gorgeous colt


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2012)

Aww bless - they are both fast asleep side by side! Many congratulations on your pretty little colt - well done Sparkle!!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We're pleased to introduce... Sunset Glow!

http://www.PipsqueakPaddocks.com/SunsetGlow <<< click for pics and videos!


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

YAY I saw the update on FB and came straight over! he is SOOO cute! loved the video thanks






gorgeous little baby and I love his name well done Twilight!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 27, 2012)

WOOHOO! About time too



:rofl


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Jun 28, 2012)

Sunset Glow's first day out!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

Very cute video, thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh brilliant - what a great way to present a video!


----------

